# working on hedgie website



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been working my booty off on a little hobby  I'm developing a website to sell fleece goods and other fun stuff. And of course, Quinnlee stars on every page 

I don't usually like drag and drop website maker thingies, but I'm loving Intuit. And the free year of hosting + free domain name don't hurt, either.

To-Do's:
-photograph finished products
-upload & update product photos
-add items to etsy shop

Today I:
-created & uploaded a favicon
-designed a little logo!

http://www.qcandf.com


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good so far!


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

It wont let me click on the link to go to your etsy store  I cannot sew to save my life :roll: so I am always looking for things. Was thinking of hitting up my aunt in Mi. to see if she could make me some stuff but shes kinda crazy so.... yeah I dont like to talk to her much.


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

Love your logo, very cute!

Good luck with the website.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

@tigereyes: the etsy store isn't open yet  I will be doing a giveaway once the store is set up, maybe you can snag some snuggle bags 

lol everyone has to have a crazy aunt, it's like a rule.

thanks Kam and LG


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok I feel like a goof now lol. That would be awesome if I could win some bags if not will be purchasing some since I cannot sew in a straight line for anything even with a machine that pulls the fabric in :x .


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

sewing is so much more technical than it seems lol!


----------

